# Sind Frösche Kannibalen?



## havo (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr alle,
meine Mädchen haben Kaulquappen in den Mini-"Teich" gesetzt und erfreuen sich daran wie die Kleinen wachsen und langsam zu Fröschen werden.
Nun ist ein __ Grasfrosch eingewandert.
Besteht jetzt Lebensgefahr für die Kaulis?
Gruss
Harald


----------



## midnite (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Snd  Frösche Kannibalen?*

Hallo Harald,
Frösche fressen auch Quappen, sind also cannibale. ob der Grassfrosch nun jagt auf die Quappen macht und sie alle ausrottet, hängt von der Nahrungsangebot in und an dein Teich ab.

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Snd  Frösche Kannibalen?*

Hallo Harald,

StefanS hatte vor Jahren schon mal davon berichtet, dass große Frösche auch kleinere verspeisen.
Guckst Du hier. 

Bei mir hüpfen die Frösche immer den __ Libellen hinterher, erwischen sie aber zum Glück bisher kaum. Die sollen sich gefälligst was anderes suchen.


----------



## havo (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sind  Frösche Kannibalen?*

Hallo nochmal,
vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.
Ich glaube da steht ein Zwangsumzug an.
Grüsse
Harald


----------



## midnite (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Snd  Frösche Kannibalen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hüpfen die Frösche immer den __ Libellen hinterher, erwischen sie aber zum Glück bisher kaum. Die sollen sich gefälligst was anderes suchen.



Habe auch beobachtet wie ein Frosch sich paarende Libby's verspeiste  
aber auch wie 4-5 Jungfrosche sich zusammengetan haben um eine __ Hornisse zu erlegen, was für'n Schauspiel  :crazy: 

Der Hornisse konnte sich befreien kam mit einem schock davon  

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Conny (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sind  Frösche Kannibalen?*

Hallo Harald,

die Natur scheint nun mal grausam. Am grausamsten aber ist der Mensch, der nicht nut tötet, um satt zu werden. 
Kannst Du Deinen Kleinlebewesen nicht Verstecke anbieten wie Steine, Pflanzen, etc.? Bei uns sind auch Vögel Räuber: die Amsel fängt direkt aus dem Teich, ein Sperling fängt __ Libellen vom Rand. Die __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer fangen alles Mögliche und lieben Fischfutter, genau wie die __ Schnecken. Die Grasfrösche (3) überleben auch, d.h. fangen sich irgendetwas.


----------

